# x-mas, ahhhhh!



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

having some major problems today! I have to sing with my family for church tonight at 6 o'clock and this morning i woke up with awful cramps and so far today i've just been laying around trying not to eat anything cuz i know if i get D i'll be too afraid to even try and go to church, then again my parents would probably make me go anyways. i don't want to take an immodium as a pre-caution cuz i don't want to be backed up all week and then explode for NEW YEARS so i dunno what i'm going to do. too many hard and unfair decisions we're faced with!!







if u've got any suggestions or just to wish me good luck let me know! thanx


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi, sorry, I only just saw this... how did you go? I hope you got through the singing without too much pain?? I read your other post and I hope you're feeling better after New Years Eve - good thing it happens only once a year hey!!


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi, MisstPoor thing. You sound just like me. Seems your both c & d. If I take immodium or anything to stop the d. Iam backed up for a long time then...........WHATCH OUT







I have finaly found something that has helped!







Read my posting for it ### http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic&f=1&t=025310 if this dont work email me and i'll try to help you.amygurl


----------

